# F1 RACE FACTORY MEET & GREET in Phoenix, MAY 29TH 2010



## nismonkey (May 4, 2006)

My friends over @ AZDRIVEN.COM have a meet planned for May 29th, 2010. Enough small talk...here's the details!!!



Alex G35TT said:


> *We are proud to announce our 1st AZDRIVEN.COM meet & greet. We have joined forces with F1 Race Factory to provide a great environment for members and families. We will be Meeting May 29th, 2010 at 5:00pm. We will have a section blocked for the members, I need to know who is attending so I can plan accordingly. We invite all drivers, no matter where you are from you are welcome with AZDRIVEN.
> 
> All attendee’s are expected to act responsible. Please bring cars washed as members and spectators will like to see what you have and what you have spent your time on. We are working hard to build a relationship with F1, so please do not do anything to cause an issue. We do not discriminate, everyone is welcome!
> 
> ...


----------



## nismonkey (May 4, 2006)

2 more days till the event!!! We're expecting 100+ in attendance for this one!!!

Hope to see some of you there!!!


----------

